# Phone number to check train status



## Tumbleweed (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sure I seen a phone number to call using a cellphone to check train status......using the keypad,you could enter the train number and see if it was on time or how late it is....but I can't find it again....anyone know what it is? :help:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2010)

1-800-USA-RAIL


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 29, 2010)

Google.com > Amtrak.com > 1-800-USA-RAIL


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 29, 2010)

Found out via PM the number is text to 41411 Amtrakstatus Station code train number.....i.e. amtrakstatus oma 6


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, I thought you were talking about calling, not sending text messages. Glad you got what you were looking for.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 29, 2010)

Me too!




After all, the OP did write



Tumbleweed said:


> I'm sure I seen *a phone number to call* using a cellphone to check train status


not "a text number"!


----------



## Alice (Dec 30, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Tumbleweed did say "cell phone" and "keypad" ...

I used 41411 a lot going to/from last Gathering. I put station codes on the pocket time table. It was real interesting to compare Amtrak's predictions with actual arrival times, and also to watch how predicted times changed during the trips. It was also handy when I wanted to know where we were and the GPS was out of juice (or in the sleeper charging).

So thanks very much for writing the script for us, MisterToad!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 30, 2010)

Alice said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Me too!
> ...


Yes that is very true. But many times while at the station railfaning, I use my cellphone to check the train status - and use the keypad to call 1-800-USA-RAIL!


----------

